# New in UAE



## Islam ConTigo (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello ,

Im new in the UAE i need to meet new friends i can attend any social event 

thanks alot


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

A simple search on this forum or an internet search engine will find the information you are asking for.


----------



## Sheril (Aug 20, 2014)

The best way is to join any sport class.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you live? Try meet up, Social circles and InterNations.


----------

